# Lets make a committment



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I am aware that many of you already do what I am about to suggest. Lets make a committment this year to take a trash bag(s) every time we go fishing and as part of our catch, fill a trash bag from the area that one is fishing with trash. It only takes a few minutes and makes everyone feel good. If there are bags in the car, boat or some other convient place, this is more likely to happen. This is excellent training for kids and it is great when they make a game of it and get excited about it. Look at it as our dues for using the wonderful resources that are available to us here in Utah.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

When i take my son down to the comm ponds, he has to pick up all trash in the area we are fishing before he gets to fish. It is already programmed in his head that this is what you are supposed to do. He even watches for garbage floating while on the water. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wilford,
Let's expand the commitment to any outdoor activity we are enjoying, be it fishing, hunting, hiking, sighting in our guns etc. It is a great activity and helps us all. Let's also spread the word to those A-holes that have to shoot old computers and tvs at the range.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Willford,
thanks for posting the challenge.
As we all know, trash will always be a problem and if we don't do something about it, who will.
I agree that if we will pick up the trash around us when we are visiting the great outdoors, 
it will make a huge difference.

There are those people that don't care and will always trash the places that they visit.
That will never change.
It is up to the rest of us that care, to clean up after the trash heads.

We have had group clean-ups made up of forum members, family and friends.
I hope that this will continue.

If someone here wants to start one up, just post the time and place for the clean-up.
It can even include a lunch BBQ.

Please do your part to help keep Utah beautiful and take a trash bag with you when you go on an outdoors adventure.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I think we need to get as many people or groups involved as possible. I think the longevity of the thing will depend on what we indivually committ to. I have also wondered if the Dept. of Wildlife Resources has considered something like the "Adopt a Highway Program." I would definitely adopt a stretch of stream or lakeshore.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wilford said:


> I think we need to get as many people or groups involved as possible. I think the longevity of the thing will depend on what we indivually committ to. I have also wondered if the Dept. of Wildlife Resources has considered something like the "Adopt a Highway Program." I would definitely adopt a stretch of stream or lakeshore.


That is a very good idea! Maybe if they had a program like this the DWR could buy all these scouts that are involved their licenses or something along those lines.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm like Fatbass . I don't see much out on the boat . Back when I fish Pineview a lot from shore I picked up lots of trash one year . I did find some clean up sites this winter . Some need a dozer to fix it .


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll commit. I've actually already started doing it this year. If everybody picked up THIER OWN, and a little extra, places would sure start looking better.

I've never understood why people leave their trash. Pretty much just lazy and ignorant I guess...


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Why people just drop their crap on the ground is beyond me?! Is it really that hard to dispose of it properly? I always take at least a grocery bag with me and fill it up. The problem is it fills up instantly before I've made a dent. I thought it was common sense but it will always amaze me.

^^ike


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Seriously, It warms my heart to hear the reponses. I am thoroughly convinced that if our outdoor places remain special to us, we are going to have to invest time in them. I think that many of you already do. My guess is that it needs ramped up a bit overall. Thank you.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I second the motion. I am a scout master and one thing I would suggest is teaching the scouts to clean up the area. I make them do it before we leave and they have started doing it before I make them.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Our family started a new one this year, because I got tired of seeing the pop and beer cans along the dirt road by our camp. On our walks up and down the dirt road to wear the young kids out we made it a game to pick up the aluminum cans. They all decided that it was fun and wanted to do it more. Now they are talking about making it a camping event with prizes. On top of that most small towns have lions clubs and such. They use the money they get from the cans to support their charitable events, so on the way out we help them out.

Also like others our family cleans our camp and leaves it better then we found it. Have been dooing that since I was a young one. We rarely leave a camp area without having a garbage bag (they kids used to call it the body bag because they are that big) that is not full.

Personally I'm tired of seeing the garbage. I have vowed to do more, because it is not that hard and every little bit helps. I'll make the committment.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I pick up alot of trash through out the course of the year.I am however hesitant to require or encourage my 9 year old daughter to do so.Young children could and eventually will come across items of litter that should not be touched or handled without a hazmat suit ie discarded condoms,poop bags,urine bottles,tampons and such.Perhaps I am a little phobic but the people that litter are just nasty and I don't want my little one touching their nastiness.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I pick up alot of trash through out the course of the year.I am however hesitant to require or encourage my 9 year old daughter to do so.Young children could and eventually will come across items of litter that should not be touched or handled without a hazmat suit ie discarded condoms,poop bags,urine bottles,tampons and such.Perhaps I am a little phobic but the people that litter are just nasty and I don't want my little one touching their nastiness.


Your concerns are the same for all of us and in this day and age we have to be cafeful.

I personally perfer to teach, starting with one on one. This is a great time to bond. All the things that you mentioned are part of our day to day lives. Most of the time with kids if you teach them what to look for, explain things to them, and teach them to come to you when they see something that they have never seen before (without touching of course), knowing that you will both investigate and they will get an explaination of what they are looking at, they will be safer in the long run. Let me also clarify that when I say one on one, I mean side by side, hand in hand and right together. They need to know why you don't pickup a trucker bomb, seringes, or such. They need to know that when they do pick up stuff that they do it carefully, even if it is just a can. They need to know that before they step on a can that they look inside to make sure nothing is in there. Things that you teach them will help protect them and their friends. They need to know that when they see something they don't understand to stop, don't touch, and seek help. This applies whether they are children or adults. One of the factors for accidents for kids is the mystery factor. Whether you are talking about trash, guns or really anything, if its a mystery that is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I pick up alot of trash through out the course of the year.I am however hesitant to require or encourage my 9 year old daughter to do so.Young children could and eventually will come across items of litter that should not be touched or handled without a hazmat suit ie discarded condoms,poop bags,urine bottles,tampons and such.Perhaps I am a little phobic but the people that litter are just nasty and I don't want my little one touching their nastiness.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

This is a little side note, but one of the habits that I have gotten into, is when I pick a camp spot I walk around and check it out first before setting up camp. I had a camp spot once that the previous user opened up their turd tank and drug it through camp on their way out. A little shoval work and a different camp spot.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds great! I have always carried a plastic shopping bag, I can't believe people will trash out nature.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm for commitment and all....picking up after myself and a few others, but bed springs, mattress's, plastic chairs, fire pits with plastic and dead fish are out of the question. Strawberry Res. showed me this last year at the ladder's....so I try my best *not* to go to popular fishing holes......I don't care if the fishing is good. 
I try to find the places without litter, in fact, without people....

This is in the Tribal Lands....fished this particular river for some 25 odd years, no people, no litter....only fish.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I pick up alot of trash through out the course of the year.I am however hesitant to require or encourage my 9 year old daughter to do so.Young children could and eventually will come across items of litter that should not be touched or handled without a hazmat suit ie *discarded condoms,poop bags,urine bottles,tampons *and such.Perhaps I am a little phobic but the people that litter are just nasty and I don't want my little one touching their nastiness.


 my gosh man !! where are you fishing??? please advise so I will know where to avoid going !!! seriously I have the same thoughts it is an absolute shame that some folks have an absolute dissregard for their enviroment, community ect... I would have to imagine their homes are cared for in the same manner. I always make an effort to pick any trash that I come across I do draw the line on picking up items that were mentioned by luv2fsh&hnt. What is really disappointing is I will find trash in our back country and around some alpine lakes. Like .45 mentioned one of the advantages of fishing remote areas is less traffic and less garbage i would have to concur with that


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen most all those at Utah Lake...makes me mad :evil: People don't realize the great resources and resort type living/lifestyle that we have right here in our backyards, and go to town trashing it. Full on furniture, countless beer/soda bottles, worm containers and powerbait jars, condoms, tampons, and anything else littering the shoreline. I love the adopt a stream/waterway idea. If nothing else it gives an excuse to fish after/before. Or designated hunter hours for truckloads collected.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I was justing assuming that it would be the Division of Wildlife Resources that would assign willing individuals sections of steams, lakeshores etc. to clean up. I'm thinking that it may be a more comprehensive group now that would be in charge, such as the State Dept. of Natural Resources? Some other thoughts please?


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

I think that is a great idea. When I come across trash I always like to make the place better than it was before I was there.


----------

